# Терпеть нельзя резать. Куда поставить запятую?



## Екатерина М. (1 Июн 2016)

Добрый день! Прошу обратить внимание на мой случай.
О себе: 28 лет/ 170/ 60/ Москва
До апреля 2016г. вообще не предполагала наличия у себя проблем с позвоночником. Всегда вела умеренно-активный образ жизни. 9 апреля этого года на тренировке переусердствовала с "румынской тягой". Было ощутимо тяжело, но я продолжила занятия. На следующий день появились жгучие боли в поясничном отделе, сопровождавшиеся скованностью, "стянутостью" в спине. Как будто кол в поясницу вставили. В движениях была сильно ограничена (еле подняла упавшую на пол ручку из положения стоя). Длились сильные боли 2-3 дня. Пила обычные обезболивающие. Потом полегчало, но осталась фоновая боль в пояснице. Кроме того, я стала понимать что меня беспокоят обе ноги. Не предавала этому значения неделю, терпела. По 3 часа в день за рулём. Офисная работа - сидя. Но спустя неделю была уже у невролога и начала обследование и лечение.

Обследование МРТ: L5S1 грыжа 7мм, а также арахноидальная пиреневральная ликворная киста на уровне S2 размером 17*7 мм (со слов нейрохирурга-  врождённая).
Заключение нейрохирурга (на консультации): остеохондроз поясничного отдела, грыжа диска L5S1, компрессионная радилукопатия по S1 с обеих сторон. Из рекомендаций - если через месяц консервативного лечения не будет улучшений, то советует делать операцию. (Прошло уже почти 2 месяца)

Лечение: в/в эуфилин, в/м нейромидин, в/м мильгамма - 10 дн. Таблетки - нейромидин. Порошок Нимесил.
Параллельно физиотерапия: электрофорез, магнит (после 4 процедур отменили, когда узнали что есть киста), лазер. - 10 процедур.
Боли ушли ура! Светилась от счастья! Но через неделю все вернулось.....=/
Вернувшиеся боли в пояснице и ногах держаться до сих пор (6-7 из 10 баллов по ощущениям). Кроме того постоянно чувства покалывания в стопах. Иногда мурашки от стопы до колен. В 90% времени ощущение пульсирующих и иногда горячих ног. Тяжело ходить и по прямой и по лестнице. Походка и взгляд стали тяжёлыми)) пугаю коллег)

Продолжили лечение: Лечебный массаж поясницы и ягодиц - 10 процедур.
Таблетки - нейромидин, сирдалуд (продолжить).
Не помогает.
После очередных жалоб неврологу о том что боли не проходят - прописала ещё антидепрессанты, детралекс, берлитион. Ничего из этого ещё не принимала.
Что особенно беспокоит, так это ноги. Они гудят, горят. Им тяжело. Они как не родные. Трудно долго стоять. На лфк не ходила. В период улучшения тренировала верх спины, руки. Видимо зря.

На днях должна принять решение об операции. Очень боюсь пока. Но еще больше боюсь запустить грыжу со всеми вытекающими (в прямом и переносном смысле) последствиями.
Скажите, операция в моем случае - обоснованное решение?

И еще  - что за кисту у меня обнаружили? Может быть боли из-за нее?

PS - снимки есть, но выложу позже.

Вот заключение по результату МРТ


----------



## Екатерина М. (16 Ноя 2017)

Прошло полтора года с момента появления двусторонней грыжи диска Л5С1, 7 мм. Заглядывая вперёд скажу сразу - меня прооперировали. Но обо всем по порядку. 
Апрель 2016 - травма в спортзале. Начался год более-менее успешный год консервативного лечения. По большому счету - постоянно на мидокалме, сирдалуде, нейромидине, нимесиле и других лекарственных препаратах. Постоянные парестезии в левой ступне. Онемения не было, только мурашки. 
Апрель 2017 - контрольное МРТ спустя год. Грыжа уменьшилась с 7мм до 5мм. Счастью не было предела ))
Август 2017 - отпуск в деревне. Поднятие тяжестей, да и племянница постоянно на руках. Хорошо что был корсет. Но и он не помогал. Появились сковывающие боли в пояснице. Вышла из отпуска - пошла к неврологу. Но мне становилось только хуже!! Боль опустилась в левую ногу -  ходила скрюченная, как бабка Ёжка. В ягодице жжение как от раскаленных углей. При наступании на ногу - как кол в бедро втыкается. Прописали уколы, паравертебральные блокады, капельницы..сейчас и не вспомню что пила, что мне кололи. Все как в тумане..не помогало. Более того, мне становилось хуже!
Этап лечения в поликлинике закончился вызовом скорой помощи. Я не могла сидеть, стоять на приеме у невролога. Боли


----------



## La murr (16 Ноя 2017)

@Екатерина М., здравствуйте!
Когда и какая была выполнена операция?
Как Вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## Екатерина М. (16 Ноя 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Екатерина М., здравствуйте!
> Когда и какая была выполнена операция?
> Как Вы себя чувствуете?



Добрый день! Я случайно сбросила написанное продолжение моей истории((
Вот дописываю) спасибо что обратили внимание )
....Я попала на лечение в одну из больниц РЖД в Москве. Там меня лечили уколами, капельницами, паравертебральными блокадами. На ночь - реланиум и трамадол. И то - просыпалась среди ночи от боли... Не могла ходить... в ноге как кол какой-то, жжение в ягодице. В этой же больнице сделали МРТ и тут уж без вариантов. Ходить не могу, боли адские - операция, так операция.
В итоге, 6 октября 2017 года мне сделали Дискэктомию L5S1 в Центре спинальной нейрохирургии при 67 ГКБ. Нейрохирург сказал что грыжа была около сантиметра. Планировал ставить мне ДИАМ, но в ходе операции нейрохирург передумал... Как-то удачно у меня там остеофит расположен. Вот совершенно не понимаю что это значит.
После операции на второй день у меня начались сильнейшие головокружения... выписали как и положено на 7-ой день с совершенно чумной головой... После выписки из больницы  встала на учёт в поликлинику к неврологу.  Она лечила меня от доброкачественного позиционного головокружения - только хуже стало. Сделали мне мрт головного мозга - слава Богу без патологий. В итоге, поставили диагноз Синдром Меньера. Ну да ладно, с головой мне уже лучше)) не об этом сейчас.
Что касается послеоперационного периода скажу так. Сегодня 1,5 месяца после операции. Поясница болит от перегрузки) Если перестараюсь с домашним ЛФК и пройду больше чем могу (хожу давно уже по 3-4 км в день). Ещё от сидения болит поясница. Стараюсь сидит только за приемом пищи. Но знаете, все это для меня - ерунда.
Меня беспокоят ноги. Они болят постоянно, особенно вечерами. И парестезии. Как будто сильнее стали в левой ноге. И в правой тоже чувствую мурашечки легенькие. Онемение в левой ноге не прошло до сих пор ни на грамм)
Ноги гудят, не зависимо от того - в покое провела день или активно... Волнуюсь из-за этого...Но это не похоже на те боли, с какими я попала на операционный стол.

И да, забыла рассказать, что как случилось со мной это все (с начала сентября) и до сих пор у меня температура 37-37,3. Раз 5 сдавала за все это время кровь. Плюс ВИЧ, гепатит и проч. в норме.  Воспалительного процесса нет. 
Завтра с утра еду опять сдавать кровь и мочу.
Кто-то может сталкивался с таким длительным субфебралитетом?


----------



## Екатерина М. (17 Ноя 2017)

Сегодня, 1,5 месяца с операции и я была вынуждена проехать сама за рулём. 30 минут в одну сторону по пробкам, обратно 15 минут. 
Ортопедическую подушку ещё не купила, пришлось под поясницу подкладывать обычную мягкую домашнюю подушку. Отрегулировала посадку в авто - раньше ездила полулёжа )) перенастроила зеркала под новую посадку и в путь. 
Приехала домой и лежу) немного болит копчик и переодически тянет в месте операции. В целом - поездкой довольна. Собой тоже)


----------



## Сом (17 Ноя 2017)

Екатерина М. написал(а):


> Сегодня, 1,5 месяца с операции и я была вынуждена проехать сама за рулём


Будьте осторожны. Я тоже после операции сел за руль, забылся - и привычным движением повернулся всем корпусом назад, чтобы посмотреть через правое плечо, когда парковался - чуть не скрутил себе поясницу. А нам скрутки такие нельзя делать


----------



## Екатерина М. (17 Ноя 2017)

Я уже поняла что сегодня зря села за руль(((((.. хоть по московским меркам это очень близко и быстро. Но копчик или крестец до сих пор болит. И состояние общее - на троечку с минусом.
@Сом а у Вас как давно операция была? Сейчас как самочувствие?


----------



## Сом (17 Ноя 2017)

Екатерина М. написал(а):


> @Сом а у Вас как давно операция была? Сейчас как самочувствие?


4 месяца. Ещё побаливает то тут то там, но жить можно. Постепенно легчает. Работаю, за руль сажусь.


----------



## Екатерина М. (17 Ноя 2017)

@Сом, здорово! Вы молодец. Я думаю у нас у всех ещё долго то тут, то там болеть будет. Держимся. Как говорится - "улыбаемся и машем").
Я вот по прошествии 1,5 месяцев понимаю, что совсем не готова к офисной работе.. А так, я вообще планировала через месяц на работу выйти)) наивная))


----------



## dr.poltorako (19 Ноя 2017)

Екатерина, не волнуйтесь, у Вас еще слишком мало времени прошло с момента операции, необходимо время для восстановления нормальной чувствительности в ногах и нормального мышечного тонуса в спине. А также специальная реабилитация в виде упражнений ЛФК и плавания. Кроме того, при длительном анамнезе дооперационного онемения, чувствительность может полностью не восстановиться, нужно быть к этому готовым. Важно понимать, что в настоящий момент у Вас прошли основные дооперационные боли. Послеоперационный период в целом протекает в рамках возможной "нормы". Пока причин для явного беспокойства нет. Спокойно занимайтесь реабилитацией и постепенно возвращайтесь к обычной жизни.


----------



## Екатерина М. (19 Ноя 2017)

@dr.poltorako, спасибо большое доктор, что поддержали и подбодрили меняПарестезии в виде мурашек и гула в стопах у меня длились 1,5 года до операции. А вот непосредственно онемение наступило за 3 недели до операции. Надеюсь это малый срок и онемение пройдет)

Лфк я занимаюсь дня с третьего  после операции. Начала делать приседания с включением ягодичных мышц как раньше делала в спортзале, но с небольшим числом повторений. Не знаю - можно ли прислать мне?  Вроде поясница не ругается. 
В бассейн хочу начать ходить ближе к 2-ум месяцам. Надо научиться безболезненно самостоятельно ездить на авто к этому моменту с учётом того, что в бассейне будет нагрузка.

Вот честно, после дискэктомии чувствую себя как в мультике - То лапы ломит, то хвост отваливается))


----------



## Екатерина М. (3 Дек 2017)

Сегодня без трёх дней два месяца с операции! 
Стала заниматься дважды в неделю ЛФК в поликлинике. В группе только я после удаления грыжи. Некоторые упражнения даются тяжело (когда в положении лёжа на спине необходимо одновременно поднимать две ноги). В месте операции такой напряг ощущается. Колит что-то даже. Но я аккуратно продолжаю.
Кроме того стараюсь делать дома физкультуру в другие дни, свободные от занятий в группе.
Начала ходить в бассейн. Вот это кайф) после первого занятия уже к вечеру все тело ломило. Та приятная усталость в мышцах после занятия по которой я так соскучилась)) Пока по 30 минут плаваю. Мне хватает 
Стала меньше ходить на фоне увеличения нагрузки ... это вот плохо. Раньше 2-3 км в день как штык, а сейчас сил не остается после лфк и бассейна на ходьбу ..

По прошествии двух месяцев могу сказать что, оценивая себя объективно, к труду я не готова. Не могу сидеть дольше 15-20 минут: чувствую напряг от пояснице вниз к правой ягодице (здоровая сторона). Понаблюдаю за собой.. ну и попробую нарастить каким-то образом время безболезненного сидения. 

Ну и из хренового. До проблемы с грыжей весила 58 кг. Сегодня - 70 кг. Рост 169. Параллельно с реабилитацией начала бой с жиром)) Но врач запрещает мне диеты. Я начала с ограничении в сладком, мучном, жирном.


----------



## La murr (3 Дек 2017)

@Екатерина М., спасибо, что делитесь своим опытом! 
Выздоравливайте!
Кстати, многие набирают вес, вынужденно ограничив после операции физическую и двигательную активность.
Уверяю Вас, это поправимо!


----------



## Olgs_love_family (3 Дек 2017)

@Екатерина М., это хорошо, что нерв был зажат недолго. У меня был зажат в течении 4 месяцев. В результате онемение уменьшилось, но совсем не прошло. Я вышла на работу в 3,5 месяца. К тому времени полноценно могла сидеть 45 мин. Но и сейчас стараюсь долго не сидеть без перерыва. А про периодические боли, которые мучают до года, как тут писали, что будут беспокоить до года, так и есть. Дальше все намного лучше. И те, кто говорил, что спина после операции никогда не станет как раньше, врали. Ну или я просто забыла, как было раньше, уж очень долго она меня мучила


----------



## Екатерина М. (6 Дек 2017)

@La murr, спасибо)) надеюсь немного всхуднуть перед выходом на работу. А то не узнают в офисе)) но, пока не вижу прогресса...

@Olgs_love_family, спасибо за поддержку)) у меня парестезии в ноге были 1,5 года в виде гула и мурашек до операции. Наверное это как раз потому что нерв был зажат? А онемение около месяца перед операцией началось. Но как бы там не было. Меня онемение не так сильно парит)) лишь бы не болело. 
И сидеть хочу научится, хотя бы минут 45 как Вы)
Когда Вам операцию сделали?


----------



## Olgs_love_family (6 Дек 2017)

@Екатерина М., обязательно научитесь сидеть и не 45 мин. Но лучше долго не сидеть. Мне онемение тоже не мешает. До операции было онемение и нога хлопала как у лягушки. Так вот теперь не хлопает и это не может не радовать. Операцию сделала год назад. Не устаю благодарить врача за новую спину.

@Екатерина М., а вот у меня все наоборот было с весом. При росте в 174 весила 68кг, после операции стала весить 60кг. Не знаю, стресс ли это или Грыжа столько весила. Но вот уже год вес не меняется. 60кг


----------



## Екатерина М. (11 Дек 2017)

Умничка)) я вот наоборот бока отъела будь здоров)) но мне кажется, что я немного всхуднула с того момента, как написала тут что 70 кг вешу) Хотя мои родители учтиво молчат, когда я заглядывая им в глаза спрашиваю: "Я же похудела немного???!!!!" 

У меня тут новые вводные... Болит теперь правая ягодица. До операции с левой ногой были проблемы, а тут правая... Неприятно это.


----------



## Olgs_love_family (11 Дек 2017)

> У меня тут новые вводные... Болит теперь правая ягодица. До операции с левой ногой были проблемы, а тут правая... Неприятно это.


У меня до операции болела правая нога. А после операции через некоторое время начала побаливать левая. Я начала волноваться, но меня врач успокоил. Сказал, что это от того, что я правую берегу и больше нагружаю левую. Рекомендовал продолжать делать зарядку и следить за ровномерной нагрузкой. Тьфу-тьфу, но все прошло.


----------



## Екатерина М. (11 Дек 2017)

@Olgs_love_family так я равномерно распределяю нагрузки вроде.. ну и спустя 2 месяца это проявилось. Странно, что сразу после операции этого не было. Спросила в общей ветке у народа. Может кто поделится опытом с больной ягодицей))


----------

